# Front upper control arm bushings



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anything I need to know, tricks, problems or straight forward replacement.

Also putting on inner tie rod ends, which obviously is an easy replacmment. But question is that one came loose last ride and just replacing to make sure it does not happen again. I re-installed the old one and it's tight now but is there anything I should be looking for here? And just purchased an OEM, but should I or is there a better option?


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Check out ASR on ebay for tie rods and tie rod ends. There are some good aftermarket control arm bushings I think they are AllBalls, Moose, and EPI that I have heard are better than the factory ones. As far as replacing the control arm bushings I have never done them so I cant help you there.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mall Crawler said:


> Check out ASR on ebay for tie rods and tie rod ends. There are some good aftermarket control arm bushings I think they are AllBalls, Moose, and EPI that I have heard are better than the factory ones. As far as replacing the control arm bushings I have never done them so I cant help you there.


Dealer had the All Balls ones in stock in the c/a bushings, just wondering about the tie rod.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I have the ASRs on mine they are very reasonable and seem to be alot more stout than the stockers good customer service as well.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how many miles you got on the bike again?
I've heard these go out fairly quick on the brutes.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

My upper a-arms are shot, at 400 miles


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It's gotta be all the sand and grit we get in there. 
I saw a post somewhere showing how to put in grease fittings. Sounds like plan.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If your getting the front upper A-Arm bushings get the Moose ones. I Just put them in mine. Right on the box it says this is an All Balls product packaged for Moose. All Balls are the best out there IMO.....

The Moose is about $3 cheaper as well.....LOL!!! I think I paid like $27 for mine.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> how many miles you got on the bike again?
> I've heard these go out fairly quick on the brutes.


600 Miles and were getting worn around 400.

Lots of rocky riverbed riding and not very slow. I don't baby her.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> If your getting the front upper A-Arm bushings get the Moose ones. I Just put them in mine. Right on the box it says this is an All Balls product packaged for Moose. All Balls are the best out there IMO.....
> 
> The Moose is about $3 cheaper as well.....LOL!!! I think I paid like $27 for mine.


$45.00 Canadian, at the dealer, so that's no so bad. Prefer to support local buisness if the price is comparable. I shopped and about $40.00 (+ whatever customs wanted to rip me off for), once I shipped them from the cheapest spot I could find.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I put Moose bushings in mine around 1500mi. They were a little loose but needed to be done now it's time for tie rod ends!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't you have to go thru the toe-in setting process and all that. I found a great article for doing so if anyone wants it. Looks a little complicated but it's the correct way instead of eyeballing it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Don't you have to go thru the toe-in setting process and all that. I found a great article for doing so if anyone wants it. Looks a little complicated but it's the correct way instead of eyeballing it.


I'm doing both inners and both bushings today, so I'll take a copy!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yea i've already had to replace bearings in both uppers on the front of mine. I think its a combination of dirt/sand eating away at them and doesnt help with all the wheelies the brutes like to do!!


----------

